# Gemma laid her egg



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

So Gemma the parrotlet (7mths) stayed on the bottom of her cage all day and then went to Oliver's. I'm not sure when she laid it exactly, but it was somewhere between 3pm and 10pm. I was in the room all day with her until 6. I did hear her making some noises that were weird and then Oliver went to the floor to check on her. I think she may have laid it then but I didn't see it until I got home. I haven't looked at it close but I really don't think it is fertile. I keep wondering if she'll lay more and if it's fertile, can she incubate it on the floor? I want to let her out like usual without worrying she has another egg in there. Is she out of the woods? Can I sigh for now?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

If they aren't caged together and when they have out of cage time, you are there to supervise and you have never seen any signs mating, then it's pretty clear the egg is not fertile.
Even when purposely breeding a pair of birds, the eggs don't come out of the hens fertile, they need to be properly incubated for at least a few days for life to be formed inside the egg.

Given the circumstances, I wouldn't let Gemma incubate the egg and would remove it from her. To be on the safe side, it's best to wait another week and see if she will lay more or not. They usually lay every other day, but I hope for your girl's sake that she will stop now.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I hope little Gemma doesn't lay anymore and since aluz is the expert, I'd definitely follow her advice. Please let us know how things progress.*


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Other people have told me removing the egg will cause her to lay more and I should replace them with fake eggs. I dont have any right now but I tried fake eggs before with birds I had years ago and they threw them out. They knew they were fake.

My other issue is she laid it in Oliver's cage. I let her sleep there last night because I didn't want to risk moving her and cracking the egg inside. I'm thinking of moving her and the egg to her cage...or maybe Oliver to her cage for now.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Letting her keep the egg will also make her want lay more and become broody, she will be spending her energy on something that will amount to nothing. 
If she's not interested in the egg, the best thing to do is to remove it, rearrange the cage again, do not give her anything for her to nest on and pray for her to stop with the egg laying.
I never had chronic egg laying hens, and we still aren't sure your Gemma will be one. I have successfully broken the laying cycle of my female pet birds over the years and they would never incessantly replace the egg for a new one.

You do what you think it's best, of course. The decision is up to you.


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

aluz said:


> Letting her keep the egg will also make her want lay more and become broody, she will be spending her energy on something that will amount to nothing.
> If she's not interested in the egg, the best thing to do is to remove it, rearrange the cage again, do not give her anything for her to nest on and pray for her to stop with the egg laying.
> I never had chronic egg laying hens, and we still aren't sure your Gemma will be one. I have successfully broken the laying cycle of my female pet birds over the years and they would never incessantly replace the egg for a new one.
> 
> You do what you think it's best, of course. The decision is up to you.


Ok. I will try removing it. She is still on the bottom of the cage, so not sure if she has another one or is just hanging out with the current one. Let's see if I have fingers after I take it, LOL.


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Here's the egg. I moved her into a little Tupperware/Carrier I created for a hospital cage. Just to break up her thinking. I think any cage will most likely keep it going.


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

She is not too happy about it but is eating and drinking her calcium water.


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Water bottle cap for comparison


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, Gemma is such a sweetie! I sure hope she will stop with the egg business.
Also putting the bottom grate on the cage can keep her from wanting to nest on the floor, since she won't be having a flat surface comfortable enough for her to lie down. You can put the paper directly on the bottom and below the grate (not on top of it) so that she feels the bars in case she wants to go to the bottom.


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

aluz said:


> Aww, Gemma is such a sweetie! I sure hope she will stop with the egg business.
> Also putting the bottom grate on the cage can keep her from wanting to nest on the floor, since she won't be having a flat surface comfortable enough for her to lie down. You can put the paper directly on the bottom and below the grate (not on top of it) so that she feels the bars in case she wants to go to the bottom.


I had her in the tupperware all day yesterday and at bed I put her back in her cage. In the tupperware, she was not acting nesty, just eating and preening. After she went to bed in her cage, I also covered her to ensure complete darkness for as long as possible. First thing the cover came off, she was back on the floor. Under the newspaper hiding. I will remove it completely this evening.

I did weigh her after the egg and she is 40 grams! Considering that, I am almost sure that she has more eggs. She does not have the first egg with her now.


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Poor Gemma , I'm hoping she isn't going to be a chronic egg layer..I personally would also remove the newspaper, and place the grate on the bottom.hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

At such a young age, for her to be displaying this behaviour in such a persistent way is not so good and chances are high that she is a chronic egg layer in the making... Time will tell and I sincerely hope I'm wrong.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I really hope your little girl loses interest in laying after you've removed the newspaper. Gemma is such a cute little thing I'd hate to think of her becoming chronic with the laying. *


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

I removed the newspaper and put her to bed at 6:30 to try and break this. When she pooped a poop on my carpet today that was the size of a small plum in diameter and took me 30 mins to clean up, I really had had enough of this! Everyone has their breaking point, mine is dirty carpet LOL.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How is little Gemma doing? Did she lay another egg?


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

She did lay one more egg about 5 days later while snuggling one my chest. I weighed her and it appears more normal so I don't think she has more.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's really good to know, what a relief! :thumbsup:


----------

